
Milvus Joins LF AI as New Incubation Project - gujun720
https://lfai.foundation/blog/2020/04/02/milvus-joins-lf-ai-as-new-incubation-project/
======
Gracieeea
Congrats! It is amazing that Milvus got accepted in such a short time after
it's open sourced

------
kateshao0510
That's quite interesting, I wonder how it compare with Annoy and Faiss?

~~~
Starlord2048
disclosure: I am with the Milvus team.

Milvus positions itself as an open source vector similarity search engine
built on top of various ANNS algorithms,including Faiss, Annoy, HNSW, etc.

As a vector similarity search engine server, Milvus is designed for easy to
use, high reliability, easy to scale, and high performance. Milvus supports
near real-time search, CRUD, WAL, data consistency, distributed deployment,
high availability, and more.

Hope this answers your question.

~~~
Jeff451
It sounds like a database for AI. Is there any performance report I could
read?

------
Yhz
Congratulations

------
JackLCL
Great!

------
ilovexixi
wonderful

